# 455 Motor Mounts



## TinCan (Dec 14, 2008)

Okay I have a 68 gto cvrt. I found 455 frame motor mounts, I was wondering about the mounts that go on the block. I know they are different than the 400 ones I had. Is there a better upgrade than the stock old rubber ones, I'm pushing around 600hp. Thanks 


what are the major differences?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If you swap out to solid motor mounts, be sure to change the tranny mount to a solid one too. Personally, I think it transfers too much vibration through the frame, but some people like that.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

:agree Another option would be polyurethane. Polyurethane doesn't soften, compress or distort like the rubber ones......


----------



## TinCan (Dec 14, 2008)

68greengoat said:


> :agree Another option would be polyurethane. Polyurethane doesn't soften, compress or distort like the rubber ones......


I've looked for the poly's and couldn't find any for the pontiac... you won't happen to knw of a place that sells them?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Start looking here:
Performance Suspension Technology - PONTIAC - V8 267,305,350,455 1974-92
I'm not sure what year your 455 is, but this company carries alot of urethane and ploygraphite parts. Polgraphite is supposed to be quieter. Although, I've never heard any noise made by other urethane bushings that I've installed, ex. body bushings... When I get a chance later today I'll do more research for other vendors.... As stated by PST you may have to use your current mount with the poly insert.....


----------



## TinCan (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for the help:cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If your worried about if the engine will push too much power for the stock style mounts and want some peace of mind, you could bolt a small length of chain on the drivers side along the mount bolted to the engine and frame. So if the mount fails the chain will catch it. :cheers


----------



## TinCan (Dec 14, 2008)

At this time I'm looking into the solid mounts... just how bad is the shake?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

How ballanced is the motor??


----------



## TinCan (Dec 14, 2008)

Rukee said:


> How ballanced is the motor??


I would say pretty good those Kauffman boys built it


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Some motors vibrate so much they will rattle the car apart. Personally I would do the rubber mounts with the chain back-up. I hate unnecessary noise and vibration.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Unless you're going to go 1/4 mile at a time, I wouldn't use solid mounts either....


----------



## TinCan (Dec 14, 2008)

Hello, I got the 455 pedestal/frame mounts in. They don't fit the OEM holes that the 400's were in. They do fit the upper holes perfect, but the mount hangs off the frame a little bit. Is that normal? :willy:


----------

